# Heating in Spain



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

I am puzzled...do they only use a fire place for such a new house?

alquiler de chalet en carrion de los céspedes. carrion de los céspedes


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lonely said:


> I am puzzled...do they only use a fire place for such a new house?
> 
> alquiler de chalet en carrion de los céspedes. carrion de los céspedes


Don't understand your question, but this is so cheap. The houses in my urb - not new - are 4 bedroomed and rent for about 650 - 800 a month, and that's going down from a 1000 because of the situation. They do have central heating though. Good job too as it's snowing at the moment. Hope I get to work - or do I??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Don't understand your question, but this is so cheap. The houses in my urb - not new - are 4 bedroomed and rent for about 650 - 800 a month, and that's going down from a 1000 because of the situation. They do have central heating though. Good job too as it's snowing at the moment. Hope I get to work - or do I??



even we're on orange alert for snow!!

there's a good chance Montgó will get some at the top - but it's raining atm

if I were you I'd stay in the warm -wish I didn't have to go out in the rain 

@ Lonely - since it's so cheap - & since it doesn't mention heating I'd say that you'd be right in thinking that they just have the fireplace

certainly many houses around here don't - & a few years ago I rented an apartment in a building that was then less than 10 years old - & that had no heating (nor aircon) of any description - we used an estufa & portable electric heaters


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

It's perfectly normal for houses in Seville, new or otherwise, not to have heating. Some housing might have ducts for central airconditioning that can also be used for heating, but they aren't very efficient for heating because they are in the ceiling. It would be prohibitively expensive to heat your house that way.

As a workmate of mine from Scotland says, it never gets 'proper cold' here in Seville. We rarely have a frost. So central heating isn't really needed. For a few months it does get chilly inside (right now my house is at 16º) but most people just bundle up and use small electric space heaters to warm their feet or the one room they're in. They don't heat the whole house. 

I would be much more concerned about seeing if the house has air conditioning. I can't see that it does.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lonely said:


> I am puzzled...do they only use a fire place for such a new house?
> 
> alquiler de chalet en carrion de los céspedes. carrion de los céspedes


Ah, sorry, now I get what you you wanted to say. Is this fireplace the only form of heating in the house? Yes, probably in this area of Spain. There may be vents from the chimney in upstairs rooms too.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Today, on the coast, it's cold....well, compared to two months ago but not to the UK where temperatures are below 10C or Prague where it's most likely several degrees below zero and snowing.
We have only a very inadequate fireplace to heat our large high ceilinged salon and only hot air and a/c ducts in the bedrooms. Nothing in the dining room. We have never used the duct for either a/c -not needed - or heating - too costly.
The fireplace is useless. You have to draw the sofa to a couple of cm from the fire to get any heat and your front is warm but back frozen.
We now have two gas heaters one upstairs, one downstairs. We use the downstairs one to heat the dining room and salon when needed. The upstairs one heats batrhroom and bedroom.
But most of the day, until around eight or nine in the evening, we don't need heating. We just put more clothes on. When we moved here from icy Prague I was about to give my wool sweaters and jackets to charity but after a week the weather changed -it was December - and it became quite cold and very wet. So I kept them.

I'm sitting in our unheated salon wearing jeans and one of the items I nearly threw out but which has become invaluable: a real Guernsey sweater. Thick, warm and to some extent waterproof...I recommend these garments to anyone suffering from cold here. They come in many colours and styles and can be bought online..surprising inexpensive. They last for years...I bought the one I'm wearing in 1991! I also wear a pair of Timberland boots I bought very cheaply in New York in 1996. Still as good as new...well, almost.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> even we're on orange alert for snow!!
> 
> there's a good chance Montgó will get some at the top - but it's raining atm
> 
> ...


Well, I did go. The main roads were fine, but there was about 8cms of snow on the car!! And it's cold, about 2º


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Today, on the coast, it's cold....well, compared to two months ago but not to the UK where temperatures are below 10


It's 10c here right now, but living in the mountains we get a lot of wind and that can make it feel very cold. I am only about 100 kilometres east of you. 

We will light the log fire this afternoon which warms the lounge. The bedrooms we have air con as it can feel freezing at bedtime upstairs.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's windy here too, Aron.
Just looked up Guernsey knitwear ...funnily enough, they are advertised as 'ideal for draughty houses'.
Prices are normally around £45 but there is a company doing a cut price deal, £29.99 for one, £55 for two.. but I'm not sure they are the genuine article...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It's windy here too, Aron.
> Just looked up Guernsey knitwear ...funnily enough, they are advertised as 'ideal for draughty houses'.
> Prices are normally around £45 but there is a company doing a cut price deal, £29.99 for one, £55 for two.. but I'm not sure they are the genuine article...


Tell me more
Signed Pesky Wesky 
Owner of North facing property in the Comunidad de Madrid at 880m:nod:


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Tell me more
> Signed Pesky Wesky
> Owner of North facing property in the Comunidad de Madrid at 880m:nod:


I second that request, at over 900m in the C de Madrid, with snow on the ground for the second time this month. 
I wonder how long a knitted item would look good though, with five cats poddling on me...

I just got off the phone with my out-laws in Málaga and they were moaning about the cold. They have air conditioning but no heating whatsoever. The beautiful fireplace in their lounge is purely decorative with no chimney, much to their disappointment - worth a check if you're renting somewhere in the winter! By contrast, I at least have central heating and a gas heater for the lounge in the evening if I don't want to use my fireplace.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

With a fireplace you can have an insert slipped in. Wood or pellets. The insert can be simple and small to heat the one room. It can be a boiler type to feed radiators and provide domestic hotwater. It can be forced air ducted into several rooms.

You need to weigh the cost of the insert and fuel versus the weather. But just having an open fireplace isn't a huge drawback.

Now the OP posted a rental and you might not want to spend 1000 or more on a rental but that's a different issue.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I knit my own jumpers for the winter, the best yarns are wool and alpaca mix. I wear them over thermal tops from M&S. Leftover wool makes legwarmers and fingerless gloves. This is for INDOORS! I might look a bit of a dork but at least I am toasty warm.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Leftover wool makes legwarmers and fingerless gloves. This is for INDOORS! I might look a bit of a dork but at least I am toasty warm.


Sounds like flashdance


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

A fireplace in Sevilla! Wow! 

If I was to buy a house in Sevilla, I'd look for Air Conditining, rather than fireplaces, that would be the least of my worries. 

We don't have heating of any form in our brand new house. They don't build them with fireplaces, most people I know have put one up but hardly ever use it. So we decided not to. 

We do have a brasero tho.... and a blanket, for cold nights, but other than that, we are only 12 meters above the sea levels, so it never snow, and it is mostly sunny throughout the day, although it tends to go colder in the evening. 

In saying that, it is now 12 degrees outside, I think it is the coldest day this year so far!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Lolito said:


> A fireplace in Sevilla! Wow!
> 
> If I was to buy a house in Sevilla, I'd look for Air Conditining, rather than fireplaces, that would be the least of my worries.
> 
> ...


The coldest we've had at night was 5c with windchill that became 3c and that is 20 minutes from the coast on the Costa Del Sol. I walk every morning and by our small river we have had frost already. Our house is built for the heat in summer, so our log burner is a godsend.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Lolito said:


> A fireplace in Sevilla! Wow!
> 
> If I was to buy a house in Sevilla, I'd look for Air Conditining, rather than fireplaces, that would be the least of my worries.
> 
> ...


We have a fireplace in our house. I think we've used it 5 times in 20 years.  Yep, airconditioning is definitely more important. That gets used daily for months.

Here just outside of Seville we've gotten down to 2º at night several times in the last week, but no frost. Definitely cold for the month of November!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Tell me more
> Signed Pesky Wesky
> Owner of North facing property in the Comunidad de Madrid at 880m:nod:


I don't know how to post links but..type in 'guernsey sweaters' and look at the first site, I think it's called 'Lovewool' or something like that. But make sure what you are looking at are genuine Guernseys.
Some look quite stylish but I prefer the original, in navy , crew neck, sort of.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

We are 80m up within sight of the sea and Malaga. Today it is "cold" 15C right now, windy, cloudy and threatening rain. Have had a couple of cold nights this year when it was around 5C.
Our house is 12 years old and well insulated apart from the duff metal window frames. For us, our large log burner is used much more than the AC. It is 20.5C in the house now, so will likely get the fire going soon - it is all open plan so heats entire house.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

When you are on the page you want to link . Go to the www.expatforum ect; bar, right click so it comes up blue & left click on 'copy'.
then in your reply ,right click & left click 'paste'.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> When you are on the page you want to link . Go to the www.expatforum ect; bar, right click so it comes up blue & left click on 'copy'.
> then in your reply ,right click & left click 'paste'.


Can I do that on my IPad, though, Gus?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I don't know how to post links but..type in 'guernsey sweaters' and look at the first site, I think it's called 'Lovewool' or something like that. But make sure what you are looking at are genuine Guernseys.
> Some look quite stylish but I prefer the original, in navy , crew neck, sort of.


Thanks.
The prices do look quite reasonable for good quality sweaters.
Here's the link
Wool Overs Knitwear | Jumpers, Cardigans, Sweaters


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thanks.
> The prices do look quite reasonable for good quality sweaters.
> Here's the link
> Wool Overs Knitwear | Jumpers, Cardigans, Sweaters


But..check they are real Guernseys.
Not many sweaters last for over twenty years!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Can I do that on my IPad, though, Gus?


Sorry I've no idea . never used one.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Can I do that on my IPad, though, Gus?


Yes it can be done, but I have forgotten how, I posed the question in Google, and got the answer there.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

These smug annoying people "It's quite chilly at 15°" It's bl**dy freezing (well almost) at 4° and I've just ordered a new anorak for this sort of night. I've already got one for the seriously negative temperatures but it is too heavy for this weather. My old anorak (pre 2000) keeps out next to nothing any more.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

These are what you need ! deep freeze 1 or 2 piece suits. 

Planam GmbH: Cold storage/deep-freeze warehouse
:lol:


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Whatever people say...It does get cold in Spain! You need heating. It may only be for a few months, but who wants to spend their evenings dressed to go to the North pole. We have recently bought a pellet burner to replace the smelly log burner. It is great you can program it to come on and go off. I live near Sevilla.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Growing up in Canada, it never occurred to me that any home outside of the tropics would be built without heating. So this thread is quite a culture shock.


----------

